# New: HomeBoy sights for Glocks................



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## kerryJ (Feb 27, 2018)

Which Glock is this one 19, 20, 21?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

it looks like a 19 to me. Are they ambidextrous ?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Do they have models that mount on the left side of the slide so you can shoot two-handed?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well.....I could see that if you were knocked to the ground and ended up lying on your side, and you were still able to fire back, those sights could come in handy. :smt033

BTW.....is this site on, or is it just another slow day / night? :watching:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)




----------

